# Diamond Maltese?



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello. Has anyone heard of or gotten a pup from Diamond Maltese in Orlando? Du Tran has some beautiful dogs and seems to work closely with Angel and Marcris who from my understanding have wonderful reputations and dogs.
He has a few available pups available who are cute as cute can be and I am eager to get one but just wanted a little feedback from all you Maltie Experts out there!
Thanks


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't know him personally but I agree that he has some beautiful dogs! Unless somebody knows something that I don't, I'd definitely consider a pup from him.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

He was recommended to me by Joyce Watkins (Marcris Maltese). He does have some beautiful dogs. I would say you are safe going with him! Congratulations on a possible new puppy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

His puppy pictures sure were cute too.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I met him once at the 2005 Malt Specialty. He was just getting started. He and his wife are very nice people. He has very nice puppies. :wub: 

Tina


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

They have such beautiful malts. Brooke told me about Diamond but I fell in love with our new girl from TnT Maltese.
Good luck! I dont think you can go wrong with Diamond Maltese.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't know them, but I met one of their pups in obdience class. The pup was just beautiful, one of the nicest Maltese I've seen. The owner was very pleased with the breeder and her purchase.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you all so much! I am off to Orlando tomorrow to pick up my baby. It will be the little boy on the website born December 7th. http://diamondmaltese.com/available/index.htm Unless I buy them all..... I am so excited.

His dad Little Teacup Diamond is cute as all get up and has ch. Risque Business on both sides so you figure you cant go wrong!

The little 7 month old girl he has is gorgeous too

I will post pics when I return!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats!!

That is so exciting! Can't wait to see pics!!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh yeah! I can't wait to hear all about your new baby and I want to SEE PICS!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!! :chili: How exciting!!! I can't wait for pics of your new lil fluff!!! :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations!! Have a safe trip!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats on your new baby, he's adorable :wub:


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Here he is!! If I messed this up I added pics to my gallery


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! That is so exciting and he's absolutely beautiful! I can't wait to see more pictures. 
I have a friend who talked to them about buying one of their little girls. I want a Diamond puppy  
I think I have puppy fever really bad.
I can't wait to hear puppy stories and see more pictures!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: Congrats he is gorgeous!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

He is beautiful! :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

He is handsome :wub:

I think you should make a new post introducing this little guy!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG!!! He's beautiful!!!!!! Make sure to post him as soon as you get home!!! I can't wait to see him again!


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

Any update on the puppy? 

Are both mom and dad champs?


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

He is stunning :wub: condradulations


----------

